# Blackwater Info



## playmore (Dec 14, 2009)

looking to fish Blackwater tomorrow for Brim, shell crackers .
will fish up river from landing at town. any help on where i should go would be most helpful .. don't see much info on this so need help.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm going over to Blackwater tomorrow myself. Don't know the first thing about the river except where the boat ramp in town is located. We intend to explore upriver and see how far we can get.....and bream fish a little as well. 
Any info on what to expect going upriver would be appreciated. 

We will be in a 17 ft. Ttriton aluminum crappie/bass boat with 70 hp yamaha


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Wright's Basin up-river or Marquis Basin down-river. Wrights is a big basin, try going to the side the wind is blowing from, and then drift across it with the wind. Put a spread of wrigglers and crickets out. Let them drift behind the boat about 25yds or so. Water is shallow, so this will give them time to settle back by the time your bait gets to them. When you start hitting them, mark it, then go upwind of the spot and cast to it. That's the way I fish it. Deeper water in the channel, which runs on the right-side as you enter it. Marquis Basin, is shallower and smaller. Main channel is on right as well, and stops by the boat ramp. Just look for posts or sticks sticking in the water. Usually a marker. g/l


----------



## playmore (Dec 14, 2009)

CurDog said:


> Wright's Basin up-river or Marquis Basin down-river. Wrights is a big basin, try going to the side the wind is blowing from, and then drift across it with the wind. Put a spread of wrigglers and crickets out. Let them drift behind the boat about 25yds or so. Water is shallow, so this will give them time to settle back by the time your bait gets to them. When you start hitting them, mark it, then go upwind of the spot and cast to it. That's the way I fish it. Deeper water in the channel, which runs on the right-side as you enter it. Marquis Basin, is shallower and smaller. Main channel is on right as well, and stops by the boat ramp. Just look for posts or sticks sticking in the water. Usually a marker. g/l


thanks for your suggestion will give it a try.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now I see why Blackwater is so popular with paddlers, etc. Spent yesterday morning exploring upstream from Milton about 8 miles but little fishing. A few small bream and lost a big cat I could not turn before it got to timber and broke off. Obviously river users take good care and pick up their trash. Hardly any plastic, paper, etc., and what we saw was hung up along the shore. The sandbars were clean. 
Encountered a single boat with one guy bream fishing. He had a good mess but the day before got a limit of 50 by 10 o'clock. Beautiful river and I want to go back soon for some serious fishing. 
Today is the First Choctawhatchee River Festival at Morrison Springs. Headed over there shortly and taking the boat for a little fishing.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to go to Blackwater a lot when I had a ski boat. How in the world do you guys fish with all the boat traffic on that river ? 
I guess it would be ok as long as you get there at daylight and leave by 10:00.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, it's crazy crowded weekends and worse after school is out. Gotta watch for show-offs and very inexperienced captains piloting thru the river channel.


----------

